# Weaving - Over Shot technique



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I am currently still working on placemats. But once I get them off my loom, I found a project.

It's called a Mermaid Scarf, and featured in the Handwoven magazine. Has anyone done this?
I've heard it's a very slow process, but the results are beautiful. 

If anyone has done this, I'd love to get input.ð


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my next project. It is so pretty.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

gorgeous..


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

FiberQueen said:


> This is my next project. It is so pretty.


Please post pictures when you get started... I want to do this so badly, not too sure if I can though. ????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What you are working on now is just beautiful. What a great design.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> What you are working on now is just beautiful. What a great design.


Are you talking about the above picture I posted? If so, that is what I want to do next. I have wanted to do this since I saw the picture in a magazine, and I didn't know how to explain it other than post the picture. I really want to try, I just hope I can do it! 
:sm01:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> Are you talking about the above picture I posted? If so, that is what I want to do next. I have wanted to do this since I saw the picture in a magazine, and I didn't know how to explain it other than post the picture. I really want to try, I just hope I can do it!
> :sm01:


Well, that is just beautiful. You can do it, I am sure. Have fun.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Cdambro said:


> Well, that is just beautiful. You can do it, I am sure. Have fun.


Thank you!!!!! :sm01:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is one I have planned to try, too. The Handwoven issue is sitting on my table to remind me.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh that us very pretty. The more I read about weaving here, the more I can see myself doing weaving...in the future.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

My DH has many skills - he bought a huge old school loom that had ( roughly) 5280 feet of fine warp. It was started in an overshot pattern by the previous owner - an elderly gentleman who had been a teacher at Philadelphia Textile. The pattern was written on a piece of paper taped to the loom. Pete is such a natural - he had only woven on smaller simpler looms. He sat down, started to weave, and before long found an error in the written pattern! I am hoping he gets back to weaving soon - he sold that loom again but still has 2.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Babalou said:


> It is one I have planned to try, too. The Handwoven issue is sitting on my table to remind me.


I bought the kit for $44.00 to make this scarf. The price wasn't too bad, it comes with everything you need. If I purchased everything separately, I would have ended up paying the same thing practically.. I can't wait for it to get here! ????


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I was going to start this project from Ravelry in the next couple of weeks. It looks like a great introduction to weaving overshot on the rigid heddle loom and very seasonal: How to weave overshot Christmas trees. I watched the series of videos. (I chose watching the videos on youtube.) There is also a long discussion about the project where people share their insights.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/rigid-heddle-looms/3516718/1-25


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

FiberQueen said:


> This is my next project. It is so pretty.


I started this today and believe this is going to be a slow go!!!! You have to do different pickups for every row! It's going to take awhile!!! Anyone that's doing this scarf, I'm open for any suggestions on making the pick ups easier!!! 
????


----------

